# college showcases



## baller6988 (Apr 24, 2022)

Top 5 college boy showcases from california and AZ?  Thanks in advance


----------



## Ryan11 (Apr 25, 2022)

Not the SoCal showcase at Silverlakes this past weekend - not sure I saw a single person that could pass as a college scout.


----------



## timbuck (Apr 25, 2022)

Ryan11 said:


> Not the SoCal showcase at Silverlakes this past weekend - not sure I saw a single person that could pass as a college scout.


Did you see the list of published college coaches in attendance?






						ScoutingZone® | Sports Scouting App for Soccer | OwnTheZone
					






					app.scoutingzone.com


----------



## Ryan11 (Apr 26, 2022)

ok, no wonder i didn't see any scouts - there was only like 20 of them total!


----------



## socalkdg (May 17, 2022)

Anyone see a list of colleges for ManCity Tourney?    Legends Showcase on June 4/5 for girls has 50 so far.


----------

